# Another disgraceful comment by Floyd " maybe I'm not doing a million + ppv,but I got you paying more



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Also says he would be a multiple billionaire if he was white. All near the last couple of mins if this interview.

The comments start @ 17mins,


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

What he is basically saying is he can fight guys like Guerrero and it doesn't matter because he will still pick up the same cheque, only the fans will have to make up for it with there money.


----------



## 2Piece (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone willing to count the number of times he says "you know'


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd has no class. In other news, water is wet and the sky is blue.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Considering how rich he is and how far he's made it Floyd is one incredibly dumb cunt. :lol: He's lucky he has people around him who obviously know what they're doing, even if they are leeches.


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

I kind of agree about the part about being white. But the bit about his he got you paying more really takes the piss.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

He knows people will pay to see if he will lose or not. As a boxing fan, you simply can't resist but to pay up.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

*Every Floyd interview reminds me of this:

Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt.*


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> *Every Floyd interview reminds me of this:
> Better to Remain Silent and Be Thought a Fool than to Speak and Remove All Doubt.*


He needs a PR team that can tell him to stfu and listen.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

What a dick. And Floyd could easily be a mutli-billionaire in 10 years or so if he had some sense and invested properly instead of his TMT and gambling shit.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> I kind of agree about the part about being white. But the bit about his he got you paying more really takes the piss.


I really don't understand why people say this. Algieri was supposed to be the next coming of popularity because he's white. People still didn't buy the PPV, and no doubt, Algieri isn't ever headlining another PPV. Hell, Pacquiao/Bradley got more views and Bradley was a no-star. At this point, people should get the point that you either have to be exciting (and win), talk a lot of shit, or be Mexican.


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I really don't understand why people say this. Algieri was supposed to be the next coming of popularity because he's white. People still didn't buy the PPV, and no doubt, Algieri isn't ever headlining another PPV. Hell, Pacquiao/Bradley got more views and Bradley was a no-star. At this point, people should get the point that you either have to be exciting (and win), talk a lot of shit, or be Mexican.


I should have explained better. If there was a white fighter who acomplished what flood did he would be way bigger no doubt.


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

By that I mean the trash talk, the resume, flash etc


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

He needs to be controlled better. He has no idea how to speak in public. This fighthype site is a bit of a joke it seems. Just a Mayweather mouthpiece.

How is Arum and Oscar working together not a good thing? The only decent thing to come out of 2014 boxing.
Schaeffer being hard done by? :lol: How about the guy who has had his business taken advantage of from the inside when he was ill :-(
How is him being a multi millionaire but not a billionaire even a talking point with the poverty going on in the world today.
Why can't he fight in Mexico on May 2nd? :lol:atsch

Its getting to the point now that I just want him to go away and I used to think he was the shit. 

Look at the kings of other sports then look at ours :-(


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't really get the would have made more money if I was white, it doesn't really work that way. I mean I pulled some lists boxers who made the most money and the list is:

Oscar - Hispanic
Floyd - Black
Tyson - Black
Holyfield - Black
Manny - Asian
Wladimir - White
Vitali - White
Lewis - Black
Cotto - Hispanic
Haye - Black
Hatton - White 
Mosley - Black
Naseem - Middle Eastern
Mundine - White
Ali - Black
Hagler - Black
Trinidad - Black/Hispanic
Calzaghe - White
Hopkins - Black
Foreman - Black

Black people have made more money in boxing than anyone else so I don't see where he is coming from tbh. Its a really shit statement with no evidence to back it up.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ha, this guy.


though part of me wants to say thats what you guys get. :yep


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Iron_Chin said:


> I kind of agree about the part about being white. But the bit about his he got you paying more really takes the piss.


that comment wasnt a reference to the public paying more but just saying he's generating more money from his ppvs per buy.

Kinda a agree? Ill be rooting for Pac if he fights Floyd but Floyds on point with the whole race shit because what else can explain the constant media hounding. A fair proportion support Pac not because they like him but because they cant stand Floyd n the biggest reasons is because hes a cocky n brash black guy calling the shots. the whole media hounding of Floyd is a joke. Floyds a ducker, chickenweather is forced down you n his haters eat it up. Yet Manny gets no blame as he could have left Arum n made this fight possible but he didnt. He fought Algieri yet got very little backlash but if Floyd had fought him he would have been shredded.

If Floyd was white the media would definitely back him n it would definitely be the other way round with Pacquaio getting the unfair treatment. It is what it is.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> that comment wasnt a reference to the public paying more but just saying he's generating more money from his ppvs per buy.
> 
> Kinda a agree? Ill be rooting for Pac if he fights Floyd but Floyds on point with the whole race shit because what else can explain the constant media hounding. A fair proportion support Pac not because they like him but because they cant stand Floyd n the biggest reasons is because hes a cocky n brash black guy calling the shots. the whole media hounding of Floyd is a joke. Floyds a ducker, chickenweather is forced down you n his haters eat it up. Yet Manny gets no blame as he could have left Arum n made this fight possible but he didnt. He fought Algieri yet got very little backlash but if Floyd had fought him he would have been shredded.
> 
> If Floyd was white the media would definitely back him n it would definitely be the other way round with Pacquaio getting the unfair treatment. It is what it is.


Awful post and completely wrong. The reason FLoyd doesn't get media backing is because for ten years he portrayed a persona of an utter cunt and some of it was true, doesn't matter what colour he was but its hard to get behind a multiple wife beater who is crude and egotistic and has hissy fits every other interview.

On the otherhand Manny played a respectful humble persona for a decade making his fanbase from having exciting fights with well known legends.

Saying he would get backing if he was white is dumb as shit cause when has tht ever happened? How many white guys were able to portray themselves to the media as utter cocks and still get full backing - please support your statement because i'm really struggling to think of any.

The facts are that if your good enough and have either a) an exciting style of fighting or b)a way of getting the fans to dislike you and want to see you get beat then you will make money no matter what colour you are. This is backed throughout history even when Jack Johnson was pulling bigger crowds than white boxers, Joe Louis, Muhammad Ali, Mike Tyson, Ray Leonard etc etc etc etc etc


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Awful post and completely wrong. The reason FLoyd doesn't get media backing is because for ten years he portrayed a persona of an utter cunt and some of it was true, doesn't matter what colour he was but its hard to get behind a multiple wife beater who is crude and egotistic and has hissy fits every other interview.
> 
> On the otherhand Manny played a respectful humble persona for a decade making his fanbase from having exciting fights with well known legends.
> 
> ...


You cant back it up because theres never been white champ with the accolades of Floyd in recent times with the way media is today. He's an Olympic medalist n been the face of boxing for an age. Look its my belief that if he was white n with all the stuff hes achieved im positive that all of his negative qualities would be brushed aside by most of the media in favour of his accomplishments. Mannys seems like a nice guy but he ain't no saint himself dude has cheated on his wife but that never gets mentioned while like youve pointed out Floyd being a woman beater is always mentioned. Selling Floyd as the bad guy seems to sell over there.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I don't really get the would have made more money if I was white, it doesn't really work that way. I mean I pulled some lists boxers who made the most money and the list is:
> 
> Oscar - Hispanic
> Floyd - Black
> ...


none of them are white Americans.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Floyd has no class. In other news, water is wet and the sky is blue.


Also, the Pope does indeed shit in the woods.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> You cant back it up because theres never been white champ with the accolades of Floyd in recent times with the way media is today. He's an Olympic medalist n been the face of boxing for an age. Look its my belief that if he was white n with all the stuff hes achieved im positive that all of his negative qualities would be brushed aside by most of the media in favour of his accomplishments. Mannys seems like a nice guy but he ain't no saint himself dude has cheated on his wife but that never gets mentioned while like youve pointed out Floyd being a woman beater is always mentioned. Selling Floyd as the bad guy seems to sell over there.


Oscar, Wladimir, Calzaghe were all long term elite champions who were white and none are close to billionaires.

The thing is if Floyd was White he probably would have made as much as Calzaghe.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> You cant back it up because theres never been white champ with the accolades of Floyd in recent times with the way media is today. He's an Olympic medalist n been the face of boxing for an age. Look its my belief that if he was white n with all the stuff hes achieved im positive that all of his negative qualities would be brushed aside by most of the media in favour of his accomplishments. Mannys seems like a nice guy but he ain't no saint himself dude has cheated on his wife but that never gets mentioned while like youve pointed out Floyd being a woman beater is always mentioned. Selling Floyd as the bad guy seems to sell over there.


Also my point was Floyd and Manny both chose their own personas to portray in the media so they can't complain about it when the media runs with it.

If Floyd had been a cookie cutter he wouldn't have made the money he has so the media being against him is exactly what he wanted and achieved.

You can't be a nob for a decade and then expect people to just write it off, he cashed in on that persona and it stuck, it has nothing to do with colour because guys like Louis, Frazier, Holyfield all were universally loved and sided with because they were nice guys, well at least on the media side of things.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> none of them are white Americans.


If Mayweather swapped personalities with Tim Bradley, he would be much more marketable and would make much more money.

But if Hatton was a better fighter, so would he...

I think that's what Mayweather doesn't get. He has the part of the package that wins fights. He is missing the personality part. Likeable and humble is more marketable than irreverent and cocky. He's the best paid athlete in the US. Better paid than all the white quarterbacks... and he's still whining about RACE.

Yeah.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Also my point was Floyd and Manny both chose their own personas to portray in the media so they can't complain about it when the media runs with it.
> 
> If Floyd had been a cookie cutter he wouldn't have made the money he has so the media being against him is exactly what he wanted and achieved.
> 
> ...


:deal
:deal
:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> none of them are white Americans.


Oscar is and dine well but again that was down to his persona and marketing and not because he was white.

You have had guys like Pavlik, Morrison and others have decent success and do no better or worse than black guys in the exact same position as them.

Colour means fuck all in the scheme of things, its taking a talent and marketing them right that makes the difference and matterless of colour because people who buy boxing come from all creeds and backgrounds.

If anything the one person on that list who has had the hardest route to being a star is Pacquaio as being an Asian star in a Western dominated sport is near unheard of.

In boxing terms no one has come anywhere near doing what he has from his background whereas Floyd isn't even a one of, in fact he is the norm in terms of a top black talent from America making extreme amounts of money as already proven.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Also my point was Floyd and Manny both chose their own personas to portray in the media so they can't complain about it when the media runs with it.
> 
> If Floyd had been a cookie cutter he wouldn't have made the money he has so the media being against him is exactly what he wanted and achieved.
> 
> You can't be a nob for a decade and then expect people to just write it off, he cashed in on that persona and it stuck, it has nothing to do with colour because guys like Louis, Frazier, Holyfield all were universally loved and sided with because they were nice guys, well at least on the media side of things.


You cant compare Floyd n Manny. Floyd is born in America while Manny isnt. Would Floyd need to play the bad guy if he was white though? Would Manny be as nice n humble if he had the media wrongfully placing shit at his doorstep?



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> If Mayweather swapped personalities with Tim Bradley, he would be much more marketable and would make much more money.
> 
> But if Hatton was a better fighter, so would he...
> 
> ...


Hatton sold over here though n was loved n could be himself. That's the thing Mayweather being cocky n arrogant is what seems to sell, many have said Floyd behind the camera is a nice guy n the way he's treated Nate says a lot about the man. If he was like Bradley I doubt he would sell.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> You cant compare Floyd n Manny. Floyd is born in America while Manny isnt. Would Floyd need to play the bad guy if he was white though? Would Manny be as nice n humble if he had the media wrongfully placing shit at his doorstep?
> 
> Hatton sold over here though n was loved n could be himself. That's the thing Mayweather being cocky n arrogant is what seems to sell, many have said Floyd behind the camera is a nice guy n the way he's treated Nate says a lot about the man. If he was like Bradley I doubt he would sell.


Like I said if Floyd was white and played the humble persona he would have made about as much as Calzaghe as he is boring as fuck to watch. He's been able to benefit from being black if anything and make more money so his and your point is void.

I wasn't comparing Floyd and Manny, I'm saying if anyone has a reason to gripe its the Eastern boxers because unlike black fighters who have constantly drew the most money in boxing for over a century the Eastern boxers have had one superstar in that that same time period.

also it doesn't matter if he's a nice guy away from the cameras and Manny is an utter prick because 99% of people only see them on camera and they each chose to create the personas they use.

You seem to be struggling with this point. You can't blame the media for going against a guy who who purposefully set out to make the media go against him.

This ain't a conspiracy, Floyd made that happen and now people are crying because they did what he wanted them to do?

And hr made more money doing that. If Floyd was white the likelihood that is backed by history is that he would have made less money.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> You cant compare Floyd n Manny. Floyd is born in America while Manny isnt. Would Floyd need to play the bad guy if he was white though? Would Manny be as nice n humble if he had the media wrongfully placing shit at his doorstep?
> 
> Hatton sold over here though n was loved n could be himself. That's the thing Mayweather being cocky n arrogant is what seems to sell, many have said Floyd behind the camera is a nice guy n the way he's treated Nate says a lot about the man. If he was like Bradley I doubt he would sell.


I met Floyd about 13 years ago. Sold him a giant TV after the Corrales fight. He was quite nice. He doesn't have to do anything but win fights and be humble to sell PPVs. He chooses to do it the way he does it, no cultural or racial phenomenon is forcing him to do that. The "young, black, and doesn't give a fuck" image he portrays sells great with the young, black, and doesn't give a fuck crowd... but the majority of America (and the rest of the world) wants to see him get brutalized because of that.

All this race bullshit he is putting forward is very calculated. He didn't have to tweet about Jeremy Lin when all that was going on and he didn't have to say shit about Pacquiao being yellow and making him some rice.. He cries about the US media and sports fans being racist, and in the same breath racially disparages others publicly. Being the top paid athlete in the United States is nothing to cry about. The whole thing is funny.


----------



## Iron_Chin (Aug 8, 2013)

Floyd brought a second hand tv off you after probably one of the biggest pay says in his life up to that point? I call bullshit.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Iron_Chin said:


> Floyd brought a second hand tv off you after probably one of the biggest pay says in his life up to that point? I call bullshit.


Or he may have worked in a store hat sold TVs first hand?


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> I met Floyd about 13 years ago. Sold him a giant TV after the Corrales fight. He was quite nice. He doesn't have to do anything but win fights and be humble to sell PPVs. He chooses to do it the way he does it, no cultural or racial phenomenon is forcing him to do that. The "young, black, and doesn't give a fuck" image he portrays sells great with the young, black, and doesn't give a fuck crowd... but the majority of America (and the rest of the world) wants to see him get brutalized because of that.
> 
> All this race bullshit he is putting forward is very calculated. He didn't have to tweet about Jeremy Lin when all that was going on and he didn't have to say shit about Pacquiao being yellow and making him some rice.. He cries about the US media and sports fans being racist, and in the same breath racially disparages others publicly. Being the top paid athlete in the United States is nothing to cry about. The whole thing is funny.


Ward is another example, a guy who wins fight, gold medalist n is humble n he still isnt popular. I think the young black n idgaf tag plays great to white americans who perceive blacks in that manner n so eat that shit up as they want Floyd to get ktfo.

How is it bullshit when he's the one who seems to get attacked n has no choice but to defend himself? He deserves to get shitted on if he made racist remarks about Lin for no reason. as for pacquaio its totally different as he may have bit esp if pac fans are being racist to him. Being the top paid athlete doesn't mean much to him obv if he believes he could have earned more if he's white. The weath lies with white America so it's obv that he believes if he was white he'd be a lot bigger n I'm more inclined to believe him.



Chatty said:


> Like I said if Floyd was white and played the humble persona he would have made about as much as Calzaghe as he is boring as fuck to watch. He's been able to benefit from being black if anything and make more money so his and your point is void.
> 
> I wasn't comparing Floyd and Manny, I'm saying if anyone has a reason to gripe its the Eastern boxers because unlike black fighters who have constantly drew the most money in boxing for over a century the Eastern boxers have had one superstar in that that same time period.
> 
> ...


Why are you even mentioning Calzaghe, he isn't white American n neither was he an Olympic medalist or achieved the accolades Floyd has in the boxing ring.

Exactly and then you wonder why Floyd goes on the defensive. Floyd is the one being attacked n harassed about a possible match while Arum n co seems to be immune from any criticism.

How can you not blame the media. Media will show what sells. If a black guy being brash n cocky sells while a humble black guy doesn't sell then what choice does a black athlete like Floyd have?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Ward is another example, a guy who wins fight, gold medalist n is humble n he still isnt popular. I think the young black n idgaf tag plays great to white americans who perceive blacks in that manner n so eat that shit up as they want Floyd to get ktfo.
> 
> How is it bullshit when he's the one who seems to get attacked n has no choice but to defend himself? He deserves to get shitted on if he made racist remarks about Lin for no reason. as for pacquaio its totally different as he may have bit esp if pac fans are being racist to him. Being the top paid athlete doesn't mean much to him obv if he believes he could have earned more if he's white. The weath lies with white America so it's obv that he believes if he was white he'd be a lot bigger n I'm more inclined to believe him.
> 
> ...


You either don't understand or more likely just don't want to. He's made the money he has because he found a way to market himself perfectly and back it up in the ring.

If he didn't he would have made less money because like Ward he isn't an exciting fighter and he's fights are one sided and lack drama and action and b he would have no personality to draw fans in.

So his colour makes no difference.Ward is half white and it doesn't help him, .

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Phone won't let me type more so will have to continue here:

There have been numerous great white fighters and they have yet to make the money Floyd has even including inflation and taking era into account and lots of them achieved more.

Its just a dumb thing to say with no evidence attached. Its like Ricky Hatton saying that if he was black he would be a top 20 ATG because of the added athletisism black boxers have shown at elite level. If he said that you would be all over him but there's as much evidence to back that up as the vice versa.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Floyd has always been full of shit. In this interview from 2009 (just before he was due to fight JMM), the interviewer asks him why he is fighting a guy from 2 divisions below instead of fighting real 147/154 guys, and includes Pacquiao. Floyd from 6mins on starts ranting when pushed by the interviewer about how Pac has been knocked out twice, lost to Erik Morales and some other shit. The interviewer mentions Shane Mosley at 9 mins and Floyd replies with disgust 'Shane Mosley with 5 losses?'. Guess who his next opponent was. . .? Then Floyd comes out with the shit that 'all these guys beating each other, but no-one beating Floyd Mayweather'. No shit Captain Obvious, when you're dragging up a 130lb-er despite there being a wealth of talent at 140-147 and you've already declared yourself as your own boss and the face of boxing, and that you choose who you fight. He makes this shit up as he goes along, and he's mugging everyone (including his own fans) while he's doing it.






I despise fanboys and I thought Klitards were the worst (and they are from a humanistic point of view), but Floyd fans are a disease on boxing and he himself is a blight on the sport. The fact is that if Floyd were white, he wouldn't have 99% of the fanboys he has right now on this and other forums (apart from Klitards for obvious reasons) and he's nothing better than a more highly skilled, better paid and far more deceitful Joe Calzaghe.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Oscar, Wladimir, Calzaghe were all long term elite champions who were white and none are close to billionaires.
> 
> The thing is if Floyd was White he probably would have made as much as Calzaghe.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


:lol: Oscar isn't viewed as white in America



Juiceboxbiotch said:


> If Mayweather swapped personalities with Tim Bradley, he would be much more marketable and would make much more money.
> 
> But if Hatton was a better fighter, so would he...
> 
> ...


that's not true. Mayweather is the star he is today because he got on 24/7 against Oscar and played the villain role up.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Floyd has always been full of shit. In this interview from 2009 (just before he was due to fight JMM), the interviewer asks him why he is fighting a guy from 2 divisions below instead of fighting real 147/154 guys, and includes Pacquiao. Floyd from 6mins on starts ranting when pushed by the interviewer about how Pac has been knocked out twice, lost to Erik Morales and some other shit. The interviewer mentions Shane Mosley at 9 mins and Floyd replies with disgust 'Shane Mosley with 5 losses?'. Guess who his next opponent was. . .? Then Floyd comes out with the shit that 'all these guys beating each other, but no-one beating Floyd Mayweather'. No shit Captain Obvious, when you're dragging up a 130lb-er despite there being a wealth of talent at 140-147 and you've already declared yourself as your own boss and the face of boxing, and that you choose who you fight. He makes this shit up as he goes along, and he's mugging everyone (including his own fans) while he's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Floyd gets defensivr because the same interviewer criticized him for fighting Zab Judah instead of Ricky Hatton and Carlos Baldomir

Then Floyd easily beats Mosley and Cotto, captures a belt at 154 against thr best fighter their in Alvarez and Marquez who Floyd easily schooled kos Pacquiao

So its because of morons like you why Floyd.is defensive


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Floyd has always been full of shit. In this interview from 2009 (just before he was due to fight JMM), the interviewer asks him why he is fighting a guy from 2 divisions below instead of fighting real 147/154 guys, and includes Pacquiao. Floyd from 6mins on starts ranting when pushed by the interviewer about how Pac has been knocked out twice, lost to Erik Morales and some other shit. The interviewer mentions Shane Mosley at 9 mins and Floyd replies with disgust 'Shane Mosley with 5 losses?'. Guess who his next opponent was. . .? Then Floyd comes out with the shit that 'all these guys beating each other, but no-one beating Floyd Mayweather'. No shit Captain Obvious, when you're dragging up a 130lb-er despite there being a wealth of talent at 140-147 and you've already declared yourself as your own boss and the face of boxing, and that you choose who you fight. He makes this shit up as he goes along, and he's mugging everyone (including his own fans) while he's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what bullshit :lol: Paulie M. is one of my favorite fighters for a lot of the same reasons I like Mayweather.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

^^^^^^^

I rest my case m'lud.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> I rest my case m'lud.


I wish you'd rest in piece


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I wish you'd rest in piece


Which piece exactly? An arm? A kidney?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Which piece exactly? An arm? A kidney?


:yep I was debating whether I wanted to put peace or pieces and I screwed up and did neither


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I was debating whether I wanted to put peace or pieces and I screwed up and did neither


I wasn't singling you out, I meant MichiganIdiot as well. Floyd is like a petulant child, he dismisses Pac for having 2 losses, and Mosley for 5, then fights Mosley anyway. Then he finds a multitude of reasons to fight the likes of Ortiz, Guerrero and Maidana which somehow don't apply to the fight we all want to see, and have wanted to see for the past 6 years. I have absolutely no problem with him being his own boss and making as much money as he can from the sport, and lets not forget it's a potentially deadly 'sport', but he can never be considered for a spot right up there with the true ATG's, or anywhere near it. He insults their achievements when he comes out with purse splits and the like, boxing history doesn't give a flying fuck about purses and who earned the most, but that's the path he took.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> I wasn't singling you out, I meant MichiganIdiot as well. Floyd is like a petulant child, he dismisses Pac for having 2 losses, and Mosley for 5, then fights Mosley anyway. Then he finds a multitude of reasons to fight the likes of Ortiz, Guerrero and Maidana which somehow don't apply to the fight we all want to see, and have wanted to see for the past 6 years. I have absolutely no problem with him being his own boss and making as much money as he can from the sport, and lets not forget it's a potentially deadly 'sport', but he can never be considered for a spot right up there with the true ATG's, or anywhere near it. He insults their achievements when he comes out with purse splits and the like, boxing history doesn't give a flying fuck about purses and who earned the most, but that's the path he took.


It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


That is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen anyone post about any subject on any forum. Floyd isn't being oppressed by anyone, he's his own boss and freely admits it. If this is about 'keeping a brother down' then I'd quite happily swap places with someone who bets more on a basketball game than most people earn in a lifetime. It's beyond an insult to even mention Floyd in the same post as those fighters, pretty disgusting actually.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


History will remember Mayweather's best wins are Castillo and Corrales... and possibly a past best Pacquiao. His resume is good not great. His ability is better than what he did.

Jones has his mega fights the Toney and Hopkins wins, Pacquiao has his mega fights (countless) the Barrera, Morales and Marquez wins. Floyd... at least he is fuckin loaded :smile


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> History will remember Mayweather's best wins are Castillo and Corrales... and possibly a past best Pacquiao. His resume is good not great. His ability is better than what he did.
> 
> Jones has his mega fights the Toney and Hopkins wins, Pacquiao has his mega fights (countless) the Barrera, Morales and Marquez wins. Floyd... at least he is fuckin loaded :smile


Good point, except that was not what he was hinting at.

BTW, you seen Tombstone yet brah?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Surely noone's surprised?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> History will remember Mayweather's best wins are Castillo and Corrales... and possibly a past best Pacquiao. His resume is good not great. His ability is better than what he did.
> 
> Jones has his mega fights the Toney and Hopkins wins, Pacquiao has his mega fights (countless) the Barrera, Morales and Marquez wins. Floyd... at least he is fuckin loaded :smile


Youre the moron who rated sasakul was an atg victory arent ya. :lol:

Pacquiao lost to a faded Morales, and never really.beat Marquez

That leaves Barrera but by all means list his great victories


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> ^^^^^^^
> 
> I rest my case m'lud.


That when Floyd beats an opponent bitches like you say he was ducking bitcged like you make excuses. Shot, small, too big, too old, too young, ect?

You need a slap son


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Hoshi said:


> History will remember Mayweather's best wins are Castillo and Corrales... and possibly a past best Pacquiao. His resume is good not great. His ability is better than what he did.
> 
> Jones has his mega fights the Toney and Hopkins wins, Pacquiao has his mega fights (countless) the Barrera, Morales and Marquez wins. Floyd... at least he is fuckin loaded :smile


Well I don't think you'll find even the most ardent Floyd fans would pick Floyd over Jones in who is greater than the other. A case can be made for Floyd being greater than Pac and vice versa.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre the moron who rated sasakul was an atg victory arent ya. :lol:
> 
> Pacquiao lost to a faded Morales, and never really.beat Marquez
> 
> That leaves Barrera but by all means list his great victories


Youre? Excellent punctuation pal :lol: Knew you would have to bite.

You still living with your mum? :lol::-( Pathetic


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Youre? Excellent punctuation pal :lol: Knew you would have to bite.
> 
> You still living with your mum? :lol::-( Pathetic


Lmao "you're" a ***.

Pactards smh


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Granted, he got Floyd to talk for an extended period, but sheesh the interviewer gives off that slimy knoblicker vibe


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Never been called a pactard before :lol:

I'm a Toney tard if anything :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


man Ali shouldn't be in there. That man fought *everybody* and the only reason he was villainized was because he stood for his beliefs and wasn't afraid to criticize White America. There was no "im too pretty to fight ___" "im a rich coward", or refusing rematches when it came to Ali.

/end fanboy


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally got a chance to watch this interview. Floyd put Manny, Arum and Pacturds in check. Reality Check.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Yet more reasons to hate this guy.

Such a tool. Flomos lap this shit up.

He basically says my PPV's have gone down but i've got you all paying more so i'm still earning more money and im still winning.

All his flomo fans who are the ones paying way too much to watch there hero in boring ass fights will only love him more for it.

It's hilarious.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> He needs to be controlled better. He has no idea how to speak in public. This fighthype site is a bit of a joke it seems. Just a Mayweather mouthpiece.
> 
> How is Arum and Oscar working together not a good thing? The only decent thing to come out of 2014 boxing.
> Schaeffer being hard done by? :lol: How about the guy who has had his business taken advantage of from the inside when he was ill :-(
> ...


:deal

The King of our Sport eluding to racism for why he's only a multi/multi millionaire, and not a multi billionaire. And Bragging about how he's got everyone paying more for his ppv shitfests.

Dont get me started on Alvarez Cotto shouldnt be on Cinco de Mayo because Cotto is puerta Rican. I think you could see Floyd even confused himself with that lines.

Floyd will surely go down as the Most Financially Succesful Dumb Fucktard in the History of the world.

How this guy has earned the money and pulled the strings he gets to pull. Can other people not see how retarded he is.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

He might be a billionaire if he didn't gamble, forget to pay his tax, and spend like a complete moron... I don't think your ethnic background has anything to do with your money sense.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


:lol:

There really is no comparison between any of those guys and Floyd.


----------



## JoKeR (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather is just a scumbag of a person, and it's becoming more and more evident.

He's not super bright either. The amount of times he will contradict himself in interviews is ludicrous. And before somebody jumps in and calls him a marketing genius, consider whether or not acting a magnified version of your dickhead self to sell fights qualifies.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

JoKeR said:


> Mayweather is just a scumbag of a person, and it's becoming more and more evident.
> 
> He's not super bright either. The amount of times he will contradict himself in interviews is ludicrous. And before somebody jumps in and calls him a marketing genius, consider whether or not acting a magnified version of your dickhead self to sell fights qualifies.


Unfortunately we live in a world where being a dick sells.

You can Market yourself by being a Cock. For FLoyds its easy because he Quite simply is one.

Its a shame really. If Rigondeux suddenly start to behave like a dick he would get paid more money.

We have a fighter in England, Dereck Chisora. He's not very good, but he's managed to earn millions by spitting in faces and doing other ludecrous things.

Any other sport and these people would probably be kicked out.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


I dunno, hard to compare them as they all had completely different paths. Leonard I can see a direct comparison being so they both pissed off the fans with retiring antics and having special requests thrown into fights but I wouldn't say he was comparable to Robinson, Ali or Johnson.

Robinson wasn't really disliked, he was a media darling and well liked by the fans, he may have been a vile bastard but he managed to separate that from his boxing and maybes had an easier time as domestic life shit didn't get exposed as easily back then.

Ali was hated for being a racist and then later draft dodging, I mean I support his stance on what he did with Vietnam but thats always gonna piss people off. Funnily though when he came back from exile he was a lot more loved but Ali fought everyone and generally in real tear ups so its easier to garner peoples respect that way. He did get away with some heinous shot because of that as well.

Johnson is nowhere near comparable, the guy had to fight his way through a ridiculous division and had his shot took away from him for years, guy had to partake in Battle Royals and shit and then fight endless fights on the black circuit before literally having to travel the world following a guy and plaguing him for a shot. The hatred was simply racial and Johnson could be a prick at times but most people never really knew and where more concerned about a black fighter being champ. He was way more victimized than Floyd could ever even think about its laughable. Hell people went on murder rampages after he won fights.

It doesn't really bother me that much that Floyd asks for stupid demands, all it does it take away from his own legacy against fighters he would have beaten just the same anyway but three of those fighters went through way more shit than Floyd ever did and had legitimate grievances whereas Floyd has made his own for the most part.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

So the richest sportsman in the world, ahead of every white athlete in the world, shouts racism because he's not earning enough. He feels his cherry picking warrants billionaire status. Says he's happy to be a coward as long as he's rich and is happy to raise PPV prices.

Ben Thompson conducts these interviews while simultaneously performing sexual favours to Floyd it seems

It's still not up there with his comment on donating money to Africa "what has Africa ever done for m...for us"

But he's right about one thing, people are dumb enough to still pay through the nose and he's laughing at them all.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

AzarZ said:


> You cant back it up because theres never been white champ with the accolades of Floyd in recent times with the way media is today. He's an Olympic medalist n been the face of boxing for an age. Look its my belief that if he was white n with all the stuff hes achieved im positive that all of his negative qualities would be brushed aside by most of the media in favour of his accomplishments. Mannys seems like a nice guy but he ain't no saint himself dude has cheated on his wife but that never gets mentioned while like youve pointed out Floyd being a woman beater is always mentioned. Selling Floyd as the bad guy seems to sell over there.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Never been called a pactard before :lol:
> 
> I'm a Toney tard if anything :lol:


Anyone who thinks sasakul is a great win is sone sort.of tard.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd haters crying again. I love it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> That is one of the most ridiculous things I've ever seen anyone post about any subject on any forum. Floyd isn't being oppressed by anyone, he's his own boss and freely admits it. If this is about 'keeping a brother down' then I'd quite happily swap places with someone who bets more on a basketball game than most people earn in a lifetime. It's beyond an insult to even mention Floyd in the same post as those fighters, pretty disgusting actually.


There's nothing ridiculous about what I said. My post has absolutely nothing to do with race. It's disgusting that your mind even went there. My point was some of those guys would make outrageous demands to their opponents and some were labeled cherry pickers or were very hated in their time. Now history looks at all 4 in a good light


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> History will remember Mayweather's best wins are Castillo and Corrales... and possibly a past best Pacquiao. His resume is good not great. His ability is better than what he did.
> 
> Jones has his mega fights the Toney and Hopkins wins, Pacquiao has his mega fights (countless) the Barrera, Morales and Marquez wins. Floyd... at least he is fuckin loaded :smile


He doesn't have a great top win, but he has a very, very deep resume. Over 20 current or former title holders and I don't even know how many hall of famers. Matter a fact, I won a whole debate on why Mayweather will leave behind a better legacy than Pacquiao in Chatty's tournament :hey



Tko6 said:


> Good point, except that was not what he was hinting at.
> 
> BTW, you seen Tombstone yet brah?


you obviously have no idea what I was hinting at


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

TSOL said:


> man Ali shouldn't be in there. That man fought *everybody* and the only reason he was villainized was because he stood for his beliefs and wasn't afraid to criticize White America. There was no "im too pretty to fight ___" "im a rich coward", or refusing rematches when it came to Ali.
> 
> /end fanboy


why not and who am I a fanboy of? I like all 5 of those fighters.






Ali was hated back in the day. Yes his resume is deep, but that's not the whole point of this. They labeled him a draft dodger and a racist. Attitudes around him changed and shifted, then he was herald as a hero. Ali was hated more than Mayweather ever was. Now Mayweather hasn't done anything as great as Ali. So I get your point with Ali.

I'm glad you agree on the other 3 though



dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> There really is no comparison between any of those guys and Floyd.


Yes there is.

Sugar Ray Robinson threatened to cancel a fight the day before because he wanted the ring to be 2 feet larger. Sound familiar doesn't?

Robinson was known for being a bitch to deal with in negotiations and if you look back in history at any books or documentaries, they don't say he's an asshole or a diva. They just say he's a great businessman.

Then Sugar Ray Leonard took it a step farther than even SRR did. Sugar Ray Leonard admits to wanting the Duran rematch as quickly as possible because he knew Duran wouldn't be physically prepared for it. He admitted to waiting to see Hagler decline before fighting him. He brought Lalonde down a whole weight class in a catchweight fight.

But these tactics are just looked back by historians as "Leonard was a very smart fighter inside and outside the ring."


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> It's ok man. Sugar Ray Leonard, Ali, Sugar Ray Robinson, Jack Johnson, etc all have done somethings similar to Floyd and have been hated as much or in the case of Johnson hated more than Floyd. History will look upon Floyd well


sorry but no

Floyd isnt in the same class as Ali


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> why not and who am I a fanboy of? I like all 5 of those fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


certainly there is no comparison between what Ali did with the Vietnam thing, to the bullshit Floyd does now. Ali has a genuine reason. and he has a genuine reason to be a racist also since he was raised in fucking Louisville Kentucky in the 50s where he was just a typical "******". It's a generational thing and it makes perfect sense, not to say he is right, but it makes sense. Ali never ducked nobody unlike Floyd.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Robinson was known for being a bitch to deal with in negotiations and if you look back in history at any books or documentaries, they don't say he's an asshole or a diva. They just say he's a great businessman.
> 
> Then Sugar Ray Leonard took it a step farther than even SRR did. Sugar Ray Leonard admits to wanting the Duran rematch as quickly as possible because he knew Duran wouldn't be physically prepared for it. He admitted to waiting to see Hagler decline before fighting him. He brought Lalonde down a whole weight class in a catchweight fight.
> 
> But these tactics are just looked back by historians as "Leonard was a very smart fighter inside and outside the ring."


Both fought the absolute best, in their primes, while in their respective primes. They didn't keep coming up with new problems to avoid the fight with their main rivals. They challenged themselves.

Leonard fought the Pac of his day in Hearns. He fought the Golovkin of his day in Hagler, after a long retirement, with a fucked up eye.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well I don't think you'll find even the most ardent Floyd fans would pick Floyd over Jones in who is greater than the other. A case can be made for Floyd being greater than Pac and vice versa.





tommygun711 said:


> certainly there is no comparison between what Ali did with the Vietnam thing, to the bullshit Floyd does now. Ali has a genuine reason. and he has a genuine reason to be a racist also since he was raised in fucking Louisville Kentucky in the 50s where he was just a typical "******". It's a generational thing and it makes perfect sense, not to say he is right, but it makes sense. Ali never ducked nobody unlike Floyd.


Ali was an illiterate mouth piece for the Nation of Islam. Nothing he said wasnt fed to him by the Nation


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well I don't think you'll find even the most ardent Floyd fans would pick Floyd over Jones in who is greater than the other. A case can be made for Floyd being greater than Pac and vice versa.





dftaylor said:


> Both fought the absolute best, in their primes, while in their respective primes. They didn't keep coming up with new problems to avoid the fight with their main rivals. They challenged themselves.
> 
> Leonard fought the Pac of his day in Hearns. He fought the Golovkin of his day in Hagler, after a long retirement, with a fucked up eye.


Lmao

Leonard fought Hagler after he looked bad vs Mugabi.

Floyds rivals? Who do you call Castillo, Corrales, oscar, shane and Alvarez

Lmao shut the fuck up


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> Floyd has always been full of shit. In this interview from 2009 (just before he was due to fight JMM), the interviewer asks him why he is fighting a guy from 2 divisions below instead of fighting real 147/154 guys, and includes Pacquiao. Floyd from 6mins on starts ranting when pushed by the interviewer about how Pac has been knocked out twice, lost to Erik Morales and some other shit. The interviewer mentions Shane Mosley at 9 mins and Floyd replies with disgust 'Shane Mosley with 5 losses?'. Guess who his next opponent was. . .? Then Floyd comes out with the shit that 'all these guys beating each other, but no-one beating Floyd Mayweather'. No shit Captain Obvious, when you're dragging up a 130lb-er despite there being a wealth of talent at 140-147 and you've already declared yourself as your own boss and the face of boxing, and that you choose who you fight. He makes this shit up as he goes along, and he's mugging everyone (including his own fans) while he's doing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This a great interview because of the great back and forth banter. Brian Kenny comes across professionally, even if he's hard-pressing Floyd on questions. Both seem comfortable in the interview. It's one of the few interviews that Floyd comes across as sharp. And gives back well without stuttering or coming off as nervous or defensive. I like when says Brian Kenny is a man of many traits but a master of none. Probably rehearsed but funny stuff, especially the Cossell bit.

The funniest part though is Mayweather's inability to pronounce Malignaggi.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ali was an illiterate mouth piece for the Nation of Islam. Nothing he said wasnt fed to him by the Nation


You don't know that though. No doubt he was influenced by the NoI. he also had a mind of his own though.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> You either don't understand or more likely just don't want to. He's made the money he has because he found a way to market himself perfectly and back it up in the ring.
> 
> If he didn't he would have made less money because like Ward he isn't an exciting fighter and he's fights are one sided and lack drama and action and b he would have no personality to draw fans in.
> 
> So his colour makes no difference.Ward is half white and it doesn't help him, .


Yes he's found a way to market himself as the BAD guy, being black n acting the heel seems to sell in America. Ward half white really? So is Obama n he's seen as a black president not a half white president.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ali was an illiterate mouth piece for the Nation of Islam. Nothing he said wasnt fed to him by the Nation


Jeez, can't imagine what you think of Floyd's intellect then.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> Yes he's found a way to market himself as the BAD guy, being black n acting the heel seems to sell in America. Ward half white really? So is Obama n he's seen as a black president not a half white president.


Well yeah Obama is half white as well. If your gonna argue gender then at least dont half arse it.

So Mayweather made himself the bad guy and made money of it so why you whinging about the media not siding with him when he purposefully wanted that to happen.

And your claims are completely fabricated with not a single shred of evidence to back them at all. Like I said its a ridiculous claim.

Boxing doesn't run on if your black or white or yellow, its an individual sport and your ability to make money all depends on how good you are and your ability to generate media hype - Floyd was lucky enough that he was good enough at both to get him where he is today, saying he would have had more if he was white is just pure fantasy. Hell lets take it further if he was white then he would likely have been born to a different family which may result in his whole life taking a different turn and him not even taking up boxing or are we going to fantasize about if his parents were white, what about his grandparents, what about if everyone was? its utter ridiculous nonsense and you know it is.

The only peopel I ever see backing these ridiculous suggestions is people with a chip on their shoulder about things that didn't even happen in their lifetime. Guys the biggest earner in the sport and still playing the race card atschmaybes you should head to some China sweatshops and see who the real hard done by are.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm more interested in seeing if Floyd will end up bankrupt than losing his 0.

If anyone can spend all that money, it's him.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Well yeah Obama is half white as well. If your gonna argue gender then at least dont half arse it.
> 
> So Mayweather made himself the bad guy and made money of it so why you whinging about the media not siding with him when he purposefully wanted that to happen.
> 
> ...


its pointless as you rather just avoid the fact that Mayweather had no choice but to play the bad guy. The media doesnt want no humble black guy as it doesnt make good news n doesn't sell in America. Bradley n ward were my proof for that. Just look at Broner n Mayweather is it any surprise that they're two of the most famous black boxers out there n have brash personalities?

noone has a chip on their shoulder if anyone has one its you guys who get butthurt when Floyd says some untold truths that people don't like to accept. It's pointless talking about this any further as your have your views n I have mine.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> You don't know that though. No doubt he was influenced by the NoI. he also had a mind of his own though.


Was in one.of his biographies i read and his doc saod the same thing in the Frazier documentary


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Jeez, can't imagine what you think of Floyd's intellect then.


Floyds has better business acumen. Ali more emotional intelligence. Neither intelligent. Only intelligent non fake boxer is Tyson


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> sorry but no
> 
> Floyd isnt in the same class as Ali


I never said he was and it's not the point I'm making



tommygun711 said:


> certainly there is no comparison between what Ali did with the Vietnam thing, to the bullshit Floyd does now. Ali has a genuine reason. and he has a genuine reason to be a racist also since he was raised in fucking Louisville Kentucky in the 50s where he was just a typical "******". It's a generational thing and it makes perfect sense, not to say he is right, but it makes sense. Ali never ducked nobody unlike Floyd.


Ok I'll say Ali isn't the best example. The only comparison I'm making between Floyd and Ali is that both were hated during their fighting years. But I predict that Floyd will be much more loved once years after he's gone. Not as loved as Ali of course.



dftaylor said:


> Both fought the absolute best, in their primes, while in their respective primes. They didn't keep coming up with new problems to avoid the fight with their main rivals. They challenged themselves.
> 
> Leonard fought the Pac of his day in Hearns. He fought the Golovkin of his day in Hagler, after a long retirement, with a fucked up eye.


Sugar Ray Robinson openly ducked Charley Burley. Mayweather has made more of an attempt to fight Pacquiao than Robinson did to fight Burley. And if/when Mayweather fights Pacquiao next, then what will you have to say?

And I admit that I think Leonard was more past his prime than Hagler was, but he did openly admit to waiting to see Hagler decline to fight him. I don't personally hold it against him, but I'm just trying to keep this fair.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Both fought the absolute best, in their primes, while in their respective primes. They didn't keep coming up with new problems to avoid the fight with their main rivals. They challenged themselves.
> 
> Leonard fought the Pac of his day in Hearns. He fought the Golovkin of his day in Hagler, after a long retirement, with a fucked up eye.


You need to keep up with boxing if you think that Floyd didn't fight his rivals. Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah, Oscar, Hatton, Shane, JMM, Cotto, and Canelo were all his rivals. Those guys were all coming off big wins and was relevant. Just look like at the ppv sales if you doubt it. People were interested in those fights. Don't get sucked into the Pacturd talk about he never fought anybody.atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Was in one.of his biographies i read and his doc saod the same thing in the Frazier documentary


Hey I'm not denying that they were putting words in his ear. But that still doesn't diminish what Ali did, socially.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

AzarZ said:


> its pointless as you rather just avoid the fact that Mayweather had no choice but to play the bad guy. The media doesnt want no humble black guy as it doesnt make good news n doesn't sell in America. Bradley n ward were my proof for that. Just look at Broner n Mayweather is it any surprise that they're two of the most famous black boxers out there n have brash personalities?
> 
> noone has a chip on their shoulder if anyone has one its you guys who get butthurt when Floyd says some untold truths that people don't like to accept. It's pointless talking about this any further as your have your views n I have mine.


completely untrue - look at Hearns, Leonard, Hagler, Lewis etc all extremely rich without resorting to acting like cocks.

Floyds problem wasn't that he was was black, its because his fights are dull as fuck no one wanted to watch them so he had to sell himself on people wanting to get beat up.

You cling to crying racism though and you can continue to go backwards.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You need to keep up with boxing if you think that Floyd didn't fight his rivals. Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah, Oscar, Hatton, Shane, JMM, Cotto, and Canelo were all his rivals. Those guys were all coming off big wins and was relevant. Just look like at the ppv sales if you doubt it. People were interested in those fights. Don't get sucked into the Pacturd talk about he never fought anybody.atsch


Well, you can DEFINITELY, and i mean DEFINITELY make an argument that Floyd avoided Paul Williams and prime Miguel Cotto (circa 2007)

Plus the fact that the pac fight never happened when they were both PRIME (they are both at fault) will always be a black eye on both floyd and pac.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You need to keep up with boxing if you think that Floyd didn't fight his rivals. Corrales, Castillo, Gatti, Judah, Oscar, Hatton, Shane, JMM, Cotto, and Canelo were all his rivals. Those guys were all coming off big wins and was relevant. Just look like at the ppv sales if you doubt it. People were interested in those fights. Don't get sucked into the Pacturd talk about he never fought anybody.atsch


:lol:

I give you the Corrales, Castillo and Judah - but Gatti? Are you kidding?

Oscar was near shot. Hatton was above his best weight class (but a good win, obviously), Mosley was all sorts of shot, JMM was way too small, Cotto gave him a good run but was also past his prime and coming off two career-diminishing beatings, and Canelo was a good titlist but no one's idea of an elite fighter.

Meanwhile, he never faced Manny. And he was the one guy in and around the weight that really mattered.

So nice post, except for blowing holes in your own argument.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

The white angle can only help for quick hype (Peter McNeeley, Gerry Corner in some respects). It doesn't allow you to prosper or sustain better within a career. At the end of the day it's how you fight. People loved Jack Dempsey because he was Jack Dempsey. Joe Louis & Mike Tyson too. It's all about you as a fighter and the current crop of opposition. If you don't have a rival it doesn't all that much how exciting you are. Marciano always said he was born during the wrong era and wish he could be making that Dempsey-Tunney type money. There was just no other Dempsey or Tunney out there. No single guy specifically to rival him.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I never said he was and it's not the point I'm making
> 
> Ok I'll say Ali isn't the best example. The only comparison I'm making between Floyd and Ali is that both were hated during their fighting years. But I predict that Floyd will be much more loved once years after he's gone. Not as loved as Ali of course.
> 
> ...


Robinson did not duck Burley - they neverreally crossed paths and the time they could have Burley wasn't making any money for anyone and said if he was the champ he would have ducked Robinson. He never ducked him either he just increased his demand due to how good the opponent was and the promoters wouldn't put up.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, you can DEFINITELY, and i mean DEFINITELY make an argument that Floyd avoided Paul Williams and prime Miguel Cotto (circa 2007)
> 
> Plus the fact that the pac fight never happened when they were both PRIME (they are both at fault) will always be a black eye on both floyd and pac.


Really... you thought Paul Williams and Floyd had some kind of rivalry? Paul was on Margarito's level. Up and comers. Why in the world would you expect Floyd who fought Oscar for mega payday and demotes himself to fighting Paul Williams? I understand that it is a "risky" fight for Floyd bc his size but that is about it.

And Cotto wasn't ready for Floyd at 140. Quit spinning shit like a pacturd like Floyd was scared.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

9:45 "If Ray didn't like the financial negotiations, he might pull out. You never knew if he was gonna fight until you saw him in the ring"

"It's what made him such a prick to negotiate with."


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> :lol:
> 
> I give you the Corrales, Castillo and Judah - but Gatti? Are you kidding?
> 
> ...


Gatti was his rival bc Floyd want what Gatti got and that is a ppv attraction. When Gatti try to bypass Floyd by saying that if he can't stay out of legal problems, he will lose his shot against me. That pissed Floyd off and forced him to pay out of court to settle the matter so he can fight Gatti. There was a big hatred from Floyd towards Gatti for Various reasons.

Oscar was not near shot and at the time there was plenty of people who thought that Floyd was "scared" of Oscar typical floyd spinning. 
This was his record going into Floyd's fight.


 2007-05-05Floyd Mayweather Jr*37*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALSD1212  referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Chuck Giampa 112-116 | judge: Jerry Roth 113-115 | judge: Tom Kaczmarek 115-113 
WBC World light middleweight title
 2006-05-06
Ricardo Mayorga*27*-*5*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO612 time: 1:25 | referee: Jay Nady | judge: Duane Ford 50-44 | judge: Paul Smith 49-45 | judge: Guido Cavalleri 49-45 
WBC World light middleweight title
Mayorga down once in the 1st rd & twice in the 6th.
 2004-09-18
Bernard Hopkins*44*-*2*-*1*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALKO912 time: 1:38 | referee: Kenny Bayless | judge: Dave Moretti 73-79 | judge: Paul Smith 74-78 | judge: Keith MacDonald 77-75 
WBA Super World middleweight title (supervisor: York Van Nixon)
WBC World middleweight title
IBF World middleweight title
WBO World middleweight title
 2004-06-05
Felix Sturm*20*-*0*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWUD1212 referee: Vic Drakulich | judge: Mike Glienna 115-113 | judge: Paul Smith 115-113 | judge: Dave Moretti 115-113 
WBO World middleweight title
 2003-09-13
Shane Mosley*38*-*2*-*0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USALUD1212 referee: Joe Cortez | judge: Anek Hongtongkam 113-115 | judge: Duane Ford 113-115 | judge: Stanley Christodoulou 113-115 
WBC World light middleweight title
WBA Super World light middleweight title (supervisor: Jose Oliver Gomez)
International Boxing Association light middleweight title
 2003-05-03
Luis Ramon Campas*80*-*5*-*0*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO712 time: 2:54 | referee: Vic Drakulich | judge: Hubert Earle | judge: Tom Kaczmarek | judge: Paul Smith 
WBC World light middleweight title
WBA Super World light middleweight title (supervisor: Gilberto Jesus Mendoza)
 2002-09-14
Fernando Vargas*22*-*1*-*0*

Mandalay Bay Resort & Casino, Las Vegas, Nevada, USAWTKO1112 

Under Floyd Sr, Oscar was racking up on some great wins. One of his best wins was against Vargas, and traded robberies with Strum and Mosley, and A lost to Bhop didn't impact his status. Finishing off a early ko destruction of Mayroga who was still relevant didn't suggest that Oscar was done.

Quit making excuses. Mosley, Cotto, and JMM were ALL his rivals and coming off big wins. 
And Manny Ducked Floyd ya dumbass.

Everything that you said, is what a Floyd hater would say, word for word. You have no credibility. You think you are smart for discrediting Floyd and in the process of all the boxers that he fought in the process and you call yourself a boxing fan?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Robinson did not duck Burley - they neverreally crossed paths and the time they could have Burley wasn't making any money for anyone and said if he was the champ he would have ducked Robinson. He never ducked him either he just increased his demand due to how good the opponent was and the promoters wouldn't put up.


So Robinson vs Burley is more similar to Mayweather vs Paul Williams I guess.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Really... you thought Paul Williams and Floyd had some kind of rivalry? Paul was on Margarito's level. Up and comers. Why in the world would you expect Floyd who fought Oscar for mega payday and demotes himself to fighting Paul Williams? I understand that it is a "risky" fight for Floyd bc his size but that is about it.
> 
> And Cotto wasn't ready for Floyd at 140. Quit spinning shit like a pacturd like Floyd was scared.


No there was no rivalry between Floyd and Paul Williams. That's the problem. Floyd shoulda fought him. Size isnt the only risk. it would also be about Williams' combinations, his work rate, his hand speed, etc.

Cotto in 2007 would have given Floyd a better fight than he did when they actually fought, regardless if he was ready. It would also be a much better win.

Also shut the fuck up with the Pactard shit. That's real ironic coming from a flomo like you. Wasn't that fun?


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Tbh don not think he would have more money if he was white, who was the last white boxer that makes anything near that Floyd makes, Jack Dempsey if you adjust inflation?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No there was no rivalry between Floyd and Paul Williams. That's the problem. Floyd shoulda fought him. Size isnt the only risk. it would also be about Williams' combinations, his work rate, his hand speed, etc.
> 
> Cotto in 2007 would have given Floyd a better fight than he did when they actually fought, regardless if he was ready. It would also be a much better win.
> 
> Also shut the fuck up with the Pactard shit. That's real ironic coming from a flomo like you. Wasn't that fun?


Do you understand the term of rivalry? They got to have some kind of comparison in status or jealousy, envy, or something of that nature but really be considered a rivalry. Paul Williams was a barely known guy at the time who seem like he would be a bitch to fight and that's it. That is no rivalry.
Again you are blaming Floyd for Cotto when Arum trying to protect his cash cow? This is nothing new from Arum but instead you chose the trolling path and that to blame everything on Floyd.

I rather be a flomo than a dksab but trolling pacturd.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> So Robinson vs Burley is more similar to Mayweather vs Paul Williams I guess.


Yeah although I guess even Paul Williams was a far bigger draw than Burley.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Well I don't think you'll find even the most ardent Floyd fans would pick Floyd over Jones in who is greater than the other. A case can be made for Floyd being greater than Pac and vice versa.





tommygun711 said:


> No there was no rivalry between Floyd and Paul Williams. That's the problem. Floyd shoulda fought him. Size isnt the only risk. it would also be about Williams' combinations, his work rate, his hand speed, etc.
> 
> Cotto in 2007 would have given Floyd a better fight than he did when they actually fought, regardless if he was ready. It would also be a much better win.
> 
> Also shut the fuck up with the Pactard shit. That's real ironic coming from a flomo like you. Wasn't that fun?


:lol: Floyds ducking Keith Thurman to huh :rofl


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Do you understand the term of rivalry? They got to have some kind of comparison in status or jealousy, envy, or something of that nature but really be considered a rivalry. Paul Williams was a barely known guy at the time who seem like he would be a bitch to fight and that's it. That is no rivalry.
> Again you are blaming Floyd for Cotto when Arum trying to protect his cash cow? This is nothing new from Arum but instead you chose the trolling path and that to blame everything on Floyd.


Are you a fucking idiot or what? Just a few posts ago I said I BLAME BOTH PACQUIAO AND FLOYD. It's not just Floyd's fault, for sure, but he contributes just like everybody else does. Paul Williams would have been a good scalp for Floyd. same with Cotto.



> I rather be a flomo than a dksab but trolling pacturd.


Everyone knows i'm not a pactard, so fuck that.



MichiganWarrior said:


> :lol: Floyds ducking Keith Thurman to huh :rofl


Nah he's not. Thurman needs a mega fight to be a contender to fight Floyd, first. Would be cool if they fought though, don't know how much better Thurman will get.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Well, you can DEFINITELY, and i mean DEFINITELY make an argument that Floyd avoided Paul Williams and prime Miguel Cotto (circa 2007)
> 
> Plus the fact that the pac fight never happened when they were both PRIME (they are both at fault) will always be a black eye on both floyd and pac.


you also forgot prime margaritio who was last seen throwing 1675 punches against a prime joshua clottey






antonio called floyd out and that was that

then floyd wont fight cotto because he lives in puerto rico(floyd never heard of a plane before)

margo, mosley, pw, cotto, clottey, paq...time for a vacation while all these guys beat the shi-t out of each other

what a fuken clown floyd is


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Are you a fucking idiot or what? Just a few posts ago I said I BLAME BOTH PACQUIAO AND FLOYD. It's not just Floyd's fault, for sure, but he contributes just like everybody else does. Paul Williams would have been a good scalp for Floyd. same with Cotto.
> 
> Everyone knows i'm not a pactard, so fuck that.
> 
> Nah he's not. Thurman needs a mega fight to be a contender to fight Floyd, first. Would be cool if they fought though, don't know how much better Thurman will get.


Cotto is already a good scalp for Floyd. The fact you think a 147lb Cotto against a 30 year old Mayweather does better than a 154 Cotto against a 152lb 35 year old Mayweather is immaterial

Im sure youll find more goal posts to move whoever Floyd fights

Always an excuse.


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Guy is and always was a ******.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

Did he really say he's a rich coward again :lol:???

Why the fuck are people even comparing him to the likes of Ali and SRR? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Guy is and always was a ******.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cotto is already a good scalp for Floyd. The fact you think a 147lb Cotto against a 30 year old Mayweather does better than a 154 Cotto against a 152lb 35 year old Mayweather is immaterial
> 
> Im sure youll find more goal posts to move whoever Floyd fights
> 
> Always an excuse.


Surely anyone would prefer to see a prime Mayweather v Cotto matchup than the one we got with both past their best. Cotto having been beaten up twice at his best weight before the fight got made.

Are you saying you prefer to see out of prime boxers face each other rather than facing each other at their peaks? :huh


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Cotto is already a good scalp for Floyd. The fact you think a 147lb Cotto against a 30 year old Mayweather does better than a 154 Cotto against a 152lb 35 year old Mayweather is immaterial
> 
> Im sure youll find more goal posts to move whoever Floyd fights
> 
> Always an excuse.


obviously it is a good scalp. no need to point that out. everyone knows it would be a better scalp though, especially since Cotto would have been undefeated. It's safe to say Cotto was a better fighter back then also (compared to the version Floyd fought). You don't think Cotto was simply better offensively back then? I mean, ok.

Its definitely a factor to consider.

The fact that you think I'm such a floyd hater (thinking hes ducking thurman) because I don't think he's TBE, because I think guys like Ali and SRR are better, because I think Floyd possibly ducked some people, doesnt mean I just discredit everything he does. You're wrong.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you also forgot prime margaritio who was last seen throwing 1675 punches against a prime joshua clottey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


prime margarito fuckin sucks. he has like 2-3 wins and peaks against Cotto. Then he's immediately out of prime and gets knocked fucking silly against old ass Mosley.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> Surely anyone would prefer to see a prime Mayweather v Cotto matchup than the one we got with both past their best. Cotto having been beaten up twice at his best weight before the fight got made.
> 
> Are you saying you prefer to see out of prime boxers face each other rather than facing each other at their peaks? :huh


What makes you think Cotto was past his best? Any verifiable proof? Did Cotto not just win the middleweight championship of the world?

If anything a younger more spry Floyd beats him easier.

Cotto was lucky Uncle Bop protected him


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> obviously it is a good scalp. no need to point that out. everyone knows it would be a better scalp though, especially since Cotto would have been undefeated. It's safe to say Cotto was a better fighter back then also (compared to the version Floyd fought). You don't think Cotto was simply better offensively back then? I mean, ok.
> 
> Its definitely a factor to consider.
> 
> The fact that you think I'm such a floyd hater (thinking hes ducking thurman) because I don't think he's TBE, because I think guys like Ali and SRR are better, because I think Floyd possibly ducked some people, doesnt mean I just discredit everything he does. You're wrong.


How do you consider Cotto better offensively? In what way? Please list the elite scalps Cotto kod before fighting Pacquiao and Margacheato

Cotto scrapped by Mosley, kod Judah. Since losing to Margarito and Pacquiao hes arguably given Floyd his toughest fight, beaten Margarito and kod Martinez

Sorry not seeing any performance disparity

And again you fail to acknowledge Floyds age and the fact the fight took place at 154 with 10oz gloves

Now also list the fighters you believe Floyd ducked and why you believed he ducked them

Thank you


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> prime margarito fuckin sucks. he has like 2-3 wins and peaks against Cotto. Then he's immediately out of prime and gets knocked fucking silly against old ass Mosley.


what?

he beat a prime clottey(joshua later admitted that he never broke his hand), cotto, lewis, sergio, ruined a prime cintron and lost a close decision to pw which many people thought he won.

if a prime margo sucks then what does that make marcos maidana?

robert guerrero?

victor ortiz?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you also forgot prime margaritio who was last seen throwing 1675 punches against a prime joshua clottey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a clown and need to keep up with boxing bc you obviously don't.
Floyd want to fight Baldomir > Margo bc Baldomir was the undisputed WW champ. Then Floyd wanted to fight Oscar over Margo, which was the biggest fight in boxing could make at the time. So idk why are you bitching about Margo.

Now Floyd's vacation while "everyone beat the shit out of each other". Did you recall Mosley manhandling Margo from the start to the end receiving almost no punishment. And then SHane fought Floyd. So, again does that make any sense of what you are accusing Floyd of doing????


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MEXAMELAC said:


> Did he really say he's a rich coward again :lol:???
> 
> Why the fuck are people even comparing him to the likes of Ali and SRR? Are you kidding me?


because they have only been following the sport for five or six years.

thats pretty much my definition of a flomo

whatever floyd says is gospel


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what?
> 
> he beat a prime clottey(joshua later admitted that he never broke his hand), cotto, lewis, sergio, ruined a prime cintron and lost a close decision to pw which many people thought he won.
> 
> ...


Sergio was a novice when he lost to margarito. He barely beat Clottey(i scored it a draw). Lost comfort bly to Paul Williams amd was exposed by Mosley

Not to mention Floyd would have fought him had Bop Arum guaranteed an Oscar fight

Shut up bitchass/roach/capfunds


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> How do you consider Cotto better offensively? In what way? Please list the elite scalps Cotto kod before fighting Pacquiao and Margacheato
> 
> Cotto scrapped by Mosley, kod Judah. Since losing to Margarito and Pacquiao hes arguably given Floyd his toughest fight, beaten Margarito and kod Martinez


Cotto was simply a lot more offensively diverse back then, his work rate was a lot higher, his offense a lot sharper, more accurate, more pop. Back then I see Cotto ripping the body a lot more often, and having a more authoritative jab.

Cotto's win over Mosley>Floyd's win over Mosley. A very good win even if Mosley was past it. That's one of Cotto's best wins imo. Judah was a good win. Prime Randall Bailey was a good win. Corley. Torres. Malignaggi also, even if Malignaggi was never a great fighter. Quintana also was a good win. Clottey was also good, even if you think Clottey was robbed, it was a close fight and a good win for Cotto. see Cotto doesn't really have that signature win but IMO he has a lot of depth and he was taking these guys out (for the most part) a lot more conclusively back then. 


> Now also list the fighters you believe Floyd ducked and why you believed he ducked them
> 
> Thank you


Well like I said I think Floyd didn't want to fight Prime Cotto or prime Paul Williams. With P Dub its a case of the risk being too high and the reward being too low. Williams was the dark horse of the welterweight division and not many people stepped up to fight him when he was at his best. I think Paul would have definitely given Floyd trouble, it's an intriguing match up stylistically for sure.

and as I said before, the Pac fight must be brought up any time anybody is discussing Floyd's place in history, it affects both of their legacies that this fight couldn't have happened back when they were in their primes. They are both to blame, is what I'm saying. Now if it happens in May the fight is already tarnished.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> You are a clown and need to keep up with boxing bc you obviously don't.
> Floyd want to fight Baldomir > Margo bc Baldomir was the undisputed WW champ. Then Floyd wanted to fight Oscar over Margo, which was the biggest fight in boxing could make at the time. So idk why are you bitching about Margo.
> 
> Now Floyd's vacation while "everyone beat the shit out of each other". Did you recall Mosley manhandling Margo from the start to the end receiving almost no punishment. And then SHane fought Floyd. So, again does that make any sense of what you are accusing Floyd of doing????


margo was weight-drained for that fight and averaged only 60 punches a round to his normal 90-100

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ms-to-wrap-up-revenge-in-rematch-6270079.html

woldve been nice to see floyd fight cotto before he got beat down by margo and paq, floyd fight mosely before he looked all but prime against collazo, cotto and mayorga.

and who gives fuk about the baldomir fight?

im talking about floyds supposed vacation...when teh 147 division was deep. that would be like danny garcia taking off a year and a half.

name me the last time a champion in any sport retired for almost two years without it being due to an injury, change of profession, medical or legal reasons?

any sport, not just boxing

by the way, if you havent already figured it out, most people think that youre a spaz here


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Cotto was way past it according to a lot of Floyd fans before the Pac fight. Then he gets beat up by Pac and fights Floyd at JRMW and becomes rejuvenated and unshot.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

If he's getting people to talk about him, the. He's done his job.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Cotto was simply a lot more offensively diverse back then, his work rate was a lot higher, his offense a lot sharper, more accurate, more pop. Back then I see Cotto ripping the body a lot more often, and having a more authoritative jab.
> 
> Cotto's win over Mosley>Floyd's win over Mosley. A very good win even if Mosley was past it. That's one of Cotto's best wins imo. Judah was a good win. Prime Randall Bailey was a good win. Corley. Torres. Malignaggi also, even if Malignaggi was never a great fighter. Quintana also was a good win. Clottey was also good, even if you think Clottey was robbed, it was a close fight and a good win for Cotto. see Cotto doesn't really have that signature win but IMO he has a lot of depth and he was taking these guys out (for the most part) a lot more conclusively back then.
> 
> ...


First of all you hear people say Green Cotto, not ready for Floyd and you got this guy ^ thinks that Floyd is scared. When Floyd already fought people better than a Green Cotto. Cotto at the time was beating B level fighters in Corley, Torres, and Malignaggi but Floyd doesn't want none of Cotto. Meanwhile a 36 year old Floyd just fought in prime Canelo.
This is the type of dumbasses we got brain washing other dumbasses on this site daily.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> margo was weight-drained for that fight and averaged only 60 punches a round to his normal 90-100
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...ms-to-wrap-up-revenge-in-rematch-6270079.html
> 
> ...


Cotto was schooling Margo until he tanked out like he often do, throughout his career.
I never said that Cotto was shot. People doesn't even know the meaning of Shot. A shot fighter can't pull the trigger anymore, or mentally or physically damaged. Which cotto was not.

Moving to the floyd fans believe he was shot... Thats the type of talk that Floyd haters say. They are full of dumb ideas. Like yours just then. Everyone kills each other as if Floyd is immune of being killed when he gets into a fight. As if he doesn't age. Floyd haters thinks he is always in prime and got a third sense when a fighter is shot.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

its like a bees nest in here with all these flomos

you challenge the queen bee and all the worker bees immediately go into attack mode trying to protect the nest

the only difference is that the worker bees are trying to protect honey while flomos are trying to protect an imaginary friend


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

_*
@tiliang1000

name me the last time a champion in any sport retired for almost two years without it being due to an injury, change of profession, medical or legal reasons?

any sport, not just boxing*_

in you opinion why did floyd retire and then come back?

because in the last 30 years i dont remember any champion in mma or boxing retiring for any of the above reasons and then coming back

can you name another fighter that retired and then came back?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> its like a bees nest in here with all these flomos
> 
> you challenge the queen bee and all the worker bees immediately go into attack mode trying to protect the nest
> 
> the only difference is that the worker bees are trying to protect honey while flomos are trying to protect an imaginary friend


Anyone who have an active imagination would be you Super Flomos. Floyd is not doing anything different then any other top active boxers which is to seek out the fight that make the most money, the biggest fights.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all you hear people say Green Cotto, not ready for Floyd and you got this guy ^ thinks that Floyd is scared. When Floyd already fought people better than a Green Cotto. Cotto at the time was beating B level fighters in Corley, Torres, and Malignaggi but Floyd doesn't want none of Cotto. Meanwhile a 36 year old Floyd just fought in prime Canelo.
> This is the type of dumbasses we got brain washing other dumbasses on this site daily.


why are you quoting me when you avoided my other post in the same fucking thread?

Fuck off tilang if you don't wanna talk to me and then call me a dumbass/pactard out of nowhere.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> _*
> @tiliang1000
> 
> name me the last time a champion in any sport retired for almost two years without it being due to an injury, change of profession, medical or legal reasons?
> ...


Floyd wanted a break. He has been boxing since he was 2. Obviously you reject that reason bc you think Floyd is for cherrypicking reasons.

Why don't you answer me this. If his rivals isn't good enough to beat his opponent without being ruined or shot to pieces like you are trying to suggest, then what make you think that Floyd isn't ruined or shot to pieces as well after every tough opponent that he has fought. Maybe you are already know the answer then... that Floyd is better than all his rivals which is why he is excused huh.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Are you a fucking idiot or what? Just a few posts ago I said I BLAME BOTH PACQUIAO AND FLOYD. It's not just Floyd's fault, for sure, but he contributes just like everybody else does. Paul Williams would have been a good scalp for Floyd. same with Cotto.


I'm avoiding this post... right?
I didn't reply to this because it is a fair statement imo. there u happy?
while you're calling me a fucking idiot but gets butthurt about me calling u a dumbass. what a dumbass.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lol at Floyd boxing when he was two, gets a year added every now and again don't it?

Next it'll be Floyd was boxing other sperms in the nutsack.

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Lol at Floyd boxing when he was two, gets a year added every now and again don't it?
> 
> Next it'll be Floyd was boxing other sperms in the nutsack.
> 
> Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


There is a picture/video of him doing the speedbag at 2.... 
when he was 6 he was already in the gym almost daily and had an extensive amateur career. Why would it shocking for Floyd to just say i'm gonna take a long laid off to revive his mental/physical health while who rise as the biggest name for a potential opponent? Not an acceptable answer of course.

I guess Andre Ward is ducking as well. So is Dirrell or anyone who took a 1.5 break.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> he was taking these guys out (for the most part) a lot more conclusively back then.


Randal Bailey, Torres, Quintana and Judah.

Cotto was able to take out these guys unlike Clottey, margacheto, mayweather, pacquiao, and trout

Shocked i say. Welp u convinced me. Brilliant argument



> Well like I said I think Floyd didn't want to fight Prime Cotto or prime Paul Williams


Except thats not true. Floyd wanted to fight Cotto at 140, and was gonna sign a contract had arum been able to seal the Oscar fight up

@bballchump11 u got that article?


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Randal Bailey, Torres, Quintana and Judah.
> 
> Cotto was able to take out these guys unlike Clottey, margacheto, mayweather, pacquiao, and trout
> 
> Shocked i say. Welp u convinced me. Brilliant argument


you pretty much ignored everything else i said though


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Floyd wanted a break. He has been boxing since he was 2. Obviously you reject that reason bc you think Floyd is for cherrypicking reasons.
> 
> Why don't you answer me this. If his rivals isn't good enough to beat his opponent without being ruined or shot to pieces like you are trying to suggest, then what make you think that Floyd isn't ruined or shot to pieces as well after every tough opponent that he has fought. Maybe you are already know the answer then... that Floyd is better than all his rivals which is why he is excused huh.


so there is not another champion in both mma and boxing in the last 30 years that retired because they needed a break other than floyd mayweather?

there is also no other fighter in the last 30 years that has failed to defend a belt against a ranked opponent or a champion coming up or going down in weight for two years, which will be the case when floyd does not defend his 154 belt until september 2015.

the same belt that he petitioned for the wbc to allow maidana to be his 154 opponent(who was not ranked and had never fought at the weight) and then fired ellerbe because he claimed that he did not authorize leonard to do so


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so there is not another champion in both mma and boxing in the last 30 years that retired because they needed a break other than floyd mayweather?
> 
> there is also no other fighter in the last 30 years that has failed to defend a belt against a ranked opponent or a champion coming up or going down in weight for two years, which will be the case when floyd does not defend his 154 belt until september 2015.
> 
> the same belt that he petitioned for the wbc to allow maidana to be his 154 opponent(who was not ranked and had never fought at the weight) and then fired ellerbe because he claimed that he did not authorize leonard to do so


his retired/laid off... what's that have to do with what the WBC is allowing him to do?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> you pretty much ignored everything else i said though


What did you say of importance? Cotto was passed his best because he was fighting C level fighters and stepped up to A and B level and didnt look as sharp? Reeeallly now


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> his retired/laid off... what's that have to do with what the WBC is allowing him to do?


it has to do with the fact that many people believe that floyd went on vacation instead of fighting all the 147s who were in their prime; the most stacked division at the time.

fighting a jww who had went life and death with b-level collazo as his only venture at 147 and a lw who had just fought two fights prior at sfw instead of the legit 147s would be considered a duck in boxing 20-30 years ago.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it has to do with the fact that many people believe that floyd went on vacation instead of fighting all the 147s who were in their prime; the most stacked division at the time.
> 
> fighting a jww who had went life and death with b-level collazo as his only venture at 147 and a lw who had just fought two fights prior at sfw instead of the legit 147s would be considered a duck in boxing 20-30 years ago.


So you choose to believe what his critics say over what Floyd said himself?
If that is the case then why did Floyd fought Shane Mosley then? Shane vs Cotto could've gone either way. They both landed the exact same punches with Mosley landing more power shots while Cotto have landed more jabs. Then Margo beat Cotto and Shane utterly destroyed Margo. If Floyd is such a pussy then why does he even want to fight the best of those 3 then??? and of course you gonna say Mosley is shot.

Then Why did Floyd fight Canelo then??? Since you are accusing him ducking prime guys. You see how far you are reaching yet?


Total Punches  Cotto  Mosley  Landed  248  248  Thrown  675  774  Pct.  37%  32%  Jabs  Cotto  Mosley  Landed  98  71  Thrown  288  439  Pct.  34%  16%  Power Punches  Cotto  Mosley  Landed  150  177  Thrown  387  335  Pct.  39%  53%

And mosley outwork cotto.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cotto wasn't "destroyed by Margarito and Pac". He was destroyed by Margarito, nearly lost to Clottey, and then Pac magically appeared and was ready to fight. 

And Roach openly ducked Mosley until he was considered shot. "You're too good, Shane." LOL


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> So you choose to believe what his critics say over what Floyd said himself?
> If that is the case then why did Floyd fought Shane Mosley then? Shane vs Cotto could've gone either way. They both landed the exact same punches with Mosley landing more power shots while Cotto have landed more jabs. Then Margo beat Cotto and Shane utterly destroyed Margo. If Floyd is such a pussy then why does he even want to fight the best of those 3 then??? and of course you gonna say Mosley is shot.
> 
> Then Why did Floyd fight Canelo then??? Since you are accusing him ducking prime guys. You see how far you are reaching yet?
> ...


why didnt floyd fight mosley in 2007 as opposed to 2010?

why did he fight hatton instead? who had only one fight prior at 147 and went life and death with luis collazo?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

most would agree that in 2007 there were much better oppponents than a jww ricky hatton

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2007


Miguel Cotto
Paul Williams
Shane Mosley
Antonio Margarito
Zab Judah
Kermit Cintron
Luis Collazo
Joshua Clottey
Jackson Osei Bonsu
Oktay Urkal

just as there were much better wws than maidana in 2014

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2013


Timothy Bradley
Juan Manuel Marquez
Manny Pacquiao
Kell Brook
Robert Guerrero
Shawn Porter
Keith Thurman
Paul Malignaggi
Marcos Rene Maidana
Adrien Broner


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> So you choose to believe what his critics say over what Floyd said himself?
> If that is the case then why did Floyd fought Shane Mosley then? Shane vs Cotto could've gone either way. They both landed the exact same punches with Mosley landing more power shots while Cotto have landed more jabs. Then Margo beat Cotto and Shane utterly destroyed Margo. If Floyd is such a pussy then why does he even want to fight the best of those 3 then??? and of course you gonna say Mosley is shot.
> 
> Then Why did Floyd fight Canelo then??? Since you are accusing him ducking prime guys. You see how far you are reaching yet?
> ...


if you had followed boxing for more than five or six years you would know that a fighter in his 30s can be the top ranked guy and then two years later...gone

http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1996


Terry Norris
Laurent Boudouani
Julio Cesar Vasquez
Ronald (Winky) Wright
Carl Daniels
Bronco McKart
Hector Camacho
Raul Marquez
Emmett Linton
Anthony Stephens
http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1998


Fernando Vargas
Laurent Boudouani
Keith Mullings
Yory Boy Campas
Harry Simon
Julio Cesar Vasquez
Ronald (Winky) Wright
Bronco McKart
Tony Marshall
Emmett Linton

terry norris being one example among many

roy jones
mab
chad dawson


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

quincy k said:


> because they have only been following the sport for five or six years.
> 
> thats pretty much my definition of a flomo
> 
> whatever floyd says is gospel


These flomo's are getting out of hand. :-(


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> if you had followed boxing for more than five or six years you would know that a fighter in his 30s can be the top ranked guy and then two years later...gone
> 
> http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_1996
> 
> ...


Everything that comes out of your mouth is bullshit. 
had i followed boxing for 5-6 years. 
The shit i've been breaking down to you happened at 07 and what year is this?

So don't say i am being condescending to you when you keep making these crazy and dumb comments.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Everything that comes out of your mouth is bullshit.
> had i followed boxing for 5-6 years.
> The shit i've been breaking down to you happened at 07 and what year is this?
> 
> So don't say i am being condescending to you when you keep making these crazy and dumb comments.


you go to boxrec, google, whatever...

youve only been following boxing for five or six years because no one that has been following it for 20-30 years would be defending floyd mayweather as TBE

they would be like mike tyson...they would want to punch him in the face for disrespecting all the other boxers and the history of boxing for proclaiming to be TBE when his resume has more holes that swiss cheese

as for everything coming out of my mouth being bullshit what about floyd being the only champion fighter(mma or boxing) in the last 30 years to retire for, as you say, "taking a break."

to me that sounds like bullshit

lmfao rofl if adonis stevenson decided to "take a break" for 21 months and come back and fight golovkin and no one here would be claiming he was ducking kovalev

hahahaha!!


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you go to boxrec, google, whatever...
> 
> youve only been following boxing for five or six years because no one that has been following it for 20-30 years would be defending floyd mayweather as TBE
> 
> ...


I follow boxing and i conduct research and i get hated on for it??? 
So you or anyone who have been following boxing for 20-30 is allow to make crazy accusations, what kind of rules is that?

I don't care if someone has been following boxing for 2 months or 30 years, but if they provided facts what's the problem with that?


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

this thread has gone to shit. Floyd mayweather ducked a few fights? The fuck? No way...oh wait, yes way.

Most fighters do duck a few fights and it's really not a big deal. Neither Floyd Mayweather or Manny Pacquiao are all they're chalked up to be, especially now.

The best fighter at this moment may very well be GGG. Rigo isn't too far off with Ward hypothetically being right there (if he decides to ever fight again - oh and @quincy k Ward is being considered a ducker by some due to his layoff even though it's contract stuff). Vacations/retirements are always viewed negatively when a fighter is at the top (moreso for Floyd because he's a piece of shit irl so people want him to be degraded, which he probably deserves. Younger Floyd was fun to watch though)

The point is, stop obsessing over Floyd or Manny. They'll be mostly forgotten in 5 years time and that will be a good thing for boxing and for fans. In the meantime, we've got awesome young guys coming up:

Canelo, Spence, Andrade, GGG (not young, but he'll be around for a bit), Mares, M. Garcia, Postol, Kovalev, Lomachenko, Crawford, and a bunch I'm forgetting off the top of my head


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I follow boxing and i conduct research and i get hated on for it???
> So you or anyone who have been following boxing for 20-30 is allow to make crazy accusations, what kind of rules is that?
> 
> I don't care if someone has been following boxing for 2 months or 30 years, but if they provided facts what's the problem with that?


what crazy accusations are you talking about?

the fact that floyd took off 21 months when the 147 division was at its peak and that some people might believe that he was ducking them?

what would you think if adonis stevenson decided to take off 21 months(he wants to take a vacation) and his comeback fight would be against mw champ ggg when there was hypothetically kovalev, hopkins, tarver, jones jr and pascal all in their prime and were in their prime prior to his alleged vacation

the fuk if everyone wouldnt be laughing their azz off

the only reason why people like yourself do not see it for what it is is because you simply do not want to.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> this thread has gone to shit. Floyd mayweather ducked a few fights? The fuck? No way...oh wait, yes way.
> 
> Most fighters do duck a few fights and it's really not a big deal. Neither Floyd Mayweather or Manny Pacquiao are all they're chalked up to be, especially now.
> 
> ...


there is a big difference between ward, rigo and floyd mayweather

ward and rigo dont run around claiming to be TBE in the history of boxing


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> you go to boxrec, google, whatever...
> 
> youve only been following boxing for five or six years because no one that has been following it for 20-30 years would be defending floyd mayweather as TBE
> 
> ...


IMO you use TBE as an excuse to talk shit about Mayweather. Most people don't take TBE seriously. Its not about defending him being TBE when you pretty much diminish any accomplishment he has. Yet no one can name a non ATG that can duplicate what he has done.

#1 Its a documented fact that Mayweather offered Arum a contract with Margarito and Cotto in that contract which was turned down.
#2 Mayweather had chronicle hand problems around the time he semi retired. 
#3 Mayweather turned down a rematch with Hoya and retired due to wanting a bigger piece. What makes you think he retired to duck any of the WWs when he could have easily rematched Hoya?
#4 Clottey lost to Margarito 5 months before Mayweather defeated Hoya
#5 Margarito lost to Paul Williams 2 months after Mayweather defeated Hoya
#6 Mosley lost to Cotto 1 month before Mayweather defeated Hatton
#7 Margarito vs Cotto was signed and agreed to fight while Margo had a bounce back fight vs Cintron to recover from his loss to Williams and Cotto had a stay busy fight vs Alfonso Gomez.
#8 Paul Williams lost to Quintana 2 months after Mayweather defeated Hatton.

When Mayweather semi retired Clottey, Mosley, Williams were all coming off losses and Cotto the only undefeated fighter with momentum was locked in a fight with Margarito. So Hoya rematch available, Clottey, Mosley, Williams all coming off losses. But yea he retired because he was scared.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ali was an illiterate mouth piece for the Nation of Islam. Nothing he said wasnt fed to him by the Nation


Elijah and the NOI were definitely in his ear but you're exaggerating


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Randal Bailey, Torres, Quintana and Judah.
> 
> Cotto was able to take out these guys unlike Clottey, margacheto, mayweather, pacquiao, and trout
> 
> ...


I got it here http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=2420382



> The reason Mayweather opted for the buyout rather than waiting for the May 6 result was because the contract had a limited window for the buyout, one that expired before the De La Hoya fight. However, Arum said he would have extended the window if Mayweather had asked. What Arum wouldn't do, he said, was raise the guarantees for other fights outlined in the contract.
> 
> Arum said while Mayweather would have taken the $8 million to fight Margarito, he asked for a $10 million guarantee to fight opponents such as Miguel Cotto and Ricky Hatton, when Arum was only willing to guarantee $7 million.
> 
> Arum said Mayweather also asked for $20 million to fight De La Hoya, a fight Arum said he wasn't interested in participating in.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> IMO you use TBE as an excuse to talk shit about Mayweather. Most people don't take TBE seriously. Its not about defending him being TBE when you pretty much diminish any accomplishment has.
> 
> #1 Its a documented fact that Mayweather offered Arum a contract with Margarito and Cotto in that contract which was turned down.
> #2 Mayweather had chronicle hand problems around the time he semi retired.
> ...


why does floyd get so much criticism from guys like duran, norris, tyson, hagler, hearns and leonard? tyson recently wanting to punch him;have you ever seen another boxer in a charity type event pretend to punch another fighter? please provide a gif if possible. frazier used to go after a parkinsons ali where foreman and holmes had to intervene but ive never seen that before(fraziers hated for ali being well-documented stemming mostly form the uncle tom and gorilla reference). from interviews ive seen of tyson, he hates floyd mayweather and imo in all likelihood from him claiming to be TBE.

seriously, why did floyd retire and then comeback without suffering a serious injury like vitali or ray leonard?

why hasnt there been another champion fighter in the last 30 years to retire then comeback(gsp still may comeback but fought every fighter possible in their prime and has had multiple knee surgeries whereas floyd has had no surgeries whatsoever)?

http://sports.espn.go.com/sports/boxing/news/story?id=3429729

i dont see floyd mentioning anything about his hand problems in his retirement speech


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why does floyd get so much criticism from guys like duran, norris, tyson, hagler, hearns and leonard? tyson recently wanting to punch him;have you ever seen another boxer in a charity type event pretend to punch another fighter? please provide a gif if possible. frazier used to go after a parkinsons ali where foreman and holmes had to intervene but ive never seen that before(fraziers hated for ali being well-documented stemming mostly form the uncle tom and gorilla reference). from interviews ive seen of tyson, he hates floyd mayweather and imo in all likelihood from him claiming to be TBE.
> 
> seriously, why did floyd retire and then comeback without suffering a serious injury like vitali or ray leonard?
> 
> ...


He most likely semi retired early because he made more money in the Hoya and Hatton fights then he has ever made in his life and wanted to enjoy it. Really that simple. 10-20-30 yrs ago were different eras and incomes. If those fighters made Mayweather money a lot of them would have retired way earlier then they did.

His hand troubles were highlighted in the Hatton 24/7. He had a hand specialist cover it in some white stuff. He fractured his hand like 3 times in 5 fights or something like that.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why does floyd get so much criticism from guys like duran, norris, tyson, hagler, hearns and leonard? tyson recently wanting to punch him;have you ever seen another boxer in a charity type event pretend to punch another fighter? please provide a gif if possible. frazier used to go after a parkinsons ali where foreman and holmes had to intervene but ive never seen that before(fraziers hated for ali being well-documented stemming mostly form the uncle tom and gorilla reference). from interviews ive seen of tyson, he hates floyd mayweather and imo in all likelihood from him claiming to be TBE.
> 
> seriously, why did floyd retire and then comeback without suffering a serious injury like vitali or ray leonard?
> 
> ...


tyson hates floyd? from what ive seen he thinks hes boring as hell but sees him as the best fighter today.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> He most likely semi retired early because he made more money in the Hoya and Hatton fights then he has ever made in his life and wanted to enjoy it. Really that simple. 10-20-30 yrs ago were different eras and incomes. If those fighters made Mayweather money a lot of them would have retired way earlier then they did.
> 
> His hand troubles were highlighted in the Hatton 24/7. He had a hand specialist cover it in some white stuff. He fractured his hand like 3 times in 5 fights or something like that.


okay.

just odd that no one else has ever retired for 21 months without having any injuries(surgeries) in the last 30 years of the fight game.

im still under the impression that he simply did not want to compete in the stacked 147 division and that is the reason he no longer decided to fight. delahoya supposedly had a rematch clause as well and maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> tyson hates floyd? from what ive seen he thinks hes boring as hell but sees him as the best fighter today.


he actually thinks paq beats him and is the best fighter today


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Elijah and the NOI were definitely in his ear but you're exaggerating


Nope.

"Viet cong never called me *****" was fed to him

Malcolm X was real and he died. Ali wa fake and he lives on a farm in Michigan


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Nope.
> 
> "Viet cong never called me *****" was fed to him
> 
> Malcolm X was real and he died. Ali was fake and he lives on a farm in Michigan


and "ain't got no quarrel" too. but those were still his beliefs. its why he sought them out in the first place.

he lives in AZ btw


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Tilang is just embarrassing.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> okay.
> 
> just odd that no one else has ever retired for 21 months without having any injuries(surgeries) in the last 30 years of the fight game.
> 
> im still under the impression that he simply did not want to compete in the stacked 147 division and that is the reason he no longer decided to fight. delahoya supposedly had a rematch clause as well and maybe that had something to do with it.


If he retired strictly because he didn't want to compete at 147 though then there are other ways he could easily have gone about it. Like rematch Hoya and make another 30+mil. Then rematch Hatton make another 20mil, then fight JMM.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> If he retired strictly because he didn't want to compete at 147 though then there are other ways he could easily have gone about it. Like rematch Hoya and make another 30+mil. Then rematch Hatton make another 20mil, then fight JMM.


maybe he didnt want to fight hoya again because he felt that oscar would make the necessary adjustments with his jab and win the fight?

in the last 30 years, how many times has the reigning champion who knocked out an opponent had an immediate rematch with said opponent when there was no controversial ending(corrales/castillo)?

so, floyd elects to fight an unranked 147 ricky hatton, whose only other venture at ww was a life and death struggle with luis collazo, knocks him out and then rematches him?

thats total flomo logic


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Very funny thread. I dont' think he ducked Cotto.
Floyd was offered $8m to fight Margarito, he said he would only if he then got a guarantee of $10m to fight Cotto or other TR guys. Arum couldn't guarantee that. $8m for Margarito was double his best purse - he walked away from that. Margarito had been calling him out for 2 years. It's a duck.

He ducked Tszyu and he ducked Pacquiao.

He could have earned a fortune against DLH - perhaps he took some time off to do some juicing who knows? Just saying, that's the time to do it. That semi-retirement was bogus. Anyone who thinsk it was for "a rest" is a FLomo - everyone knew he'd be back, worse kept secret. 

He comes back and forces a 135 fighter to come up 2 divisions and then ignores the catchweight. No drug test demands either. He avoids Pacquiao. He avoids Mosley immediately after his win over Marg, and doesn't fight him until 9-10 months later - 18 months after the Margarito win when Mosley was 38.

Mayweather has been accused unfairly of ducking some fighters (Cotto, Williams) though if he wanted to fight them he could have. But Margarito, Tszyu, Pacquiao and Mosley to some degree when you consider he chose a 135 fighter instead to fight.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> There is a picture/video of him doing the speedbag at 2....
> when he was 6 he was already in the gym almost daily and had an extensive amateur career. Why would it shocking for Floyd to just say i'm gonna take a long laid off to revive his mental/physical health while who rise as the biggest name for a potential opponent? Not an acceptable answer of course.
> 
> I guess Andre Ward is ducking as well. So is Dirrell or anyone who took a 1.5 break.


Just cause he was raised int he gym does not mean he was boxing at 2, your not allowed to box until 11 so him punching a speedbag means fuck all. Hell my son has been punching my gym bags since about the same age but I wouldn't class him as being a boxer lol.

I don't really care if he took a break or not. That's up to him - it really doesn't matter to me what he didn't do. Andre Ward is hardly comparable though considering he is not allowed to box and not doing it by choice, I mean he was an idiot for signing for a promoter he didn't want to be with but he's not exactly saying I don't want to box and Dirrell yeah, he took a break as well which has really messed up his career and stunted his potential and wasted some of his prime years, so what.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> there is a big difference between ward, rigo and floyd mayweather
> 
> ward and rigo dont run around claiming to be TBE in the history of boxing


Why do you actually let what Floyd says make you mad :lol: atsch

TBE baby!


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

People paying for Mayweather's obscene ppv fights against Miadonna, Ortiz and that Ghost guy are not real boxing fans.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> maybe he didnt want to fight hoya again because he felt that oscar would make the necessary adjustments with his jab and win the fight?
> 
> in the last 30 years, how many times has the reigning champion who knocked out an opponent had an immediate rematch with said opponent when there was no controversial ending(corrales/castillo)?
> 
> ...


Logic and reason are more on my side in this argument then your side sorry to say.

Mayweather would have had more advantage in a rematch vs Hoya then Hoya would have. Anyone who knows boxing knows this. Not only that but the 30+mil would be well worth it. Mayweather being scared of the adjustments Hoya would make is not reasonable logic.

Hatton was a big money fight and one of the best boxing events ever. The weight meant nothing just like the weight between JMM and PAC meant nothing. Mayweather wasn't a big WW or a power puncher. Just like how JMM could beat PAC but probably get destroyed by Cotto at the same weight.

But my point about rematching Hatton is that if his whole goal was strictly to duck. Then he could have easily took this route. Retirement wasn't nessesary.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Very funny thread. I dont' think he ducked Cotto.
> Floyd was offered $8m to fight Margarito, he said he would only if he then got a guarantee of $10m to fight Cotto or other TR guys. Arum couldn't guarantee that. $8m for Margarito was double his best purse - he walked away from that. Margarito had been calling him out for 2 years. It's a duck.
> 
> He ducked Tszyu and he ducked Pacquiao.
> ...


Tzyu was the star. Mayweather was up and coming it would be up to Tzyu to make the fight as he would have been the A side.

Mayweathers offer to Arum turned out to be a bargain. Arum fucked up. Margarito was offered with no Hoya fight attatched which is why it didn't get made.

Showtime and HBO exposed Mayweather has been trying to make the PAC fight for 4 yrs. And Arum has been blocking it.

Mosley turned down Mayweathers challenge in 06. That's Mosley's fault.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Canelo fight got made no problem y is that? Probably because Canelo demanded the fight. And Hoya isn't Arum.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Very funny thread. I dont' think he ducked Cotto.
> Floyd was offered $8m to fight Margarito, he said he would only if he then got a guarantee of $10m to fight Cotto or other TR guys. Arum couldn't guarantee that. $8m for Margarito was double his best purse - he walked away from that. Margarito had been calling him out for 2 years. It's a duck.
> 
> He ducked Tszyu and he ducked Pacquiao.
> ...


I love when people say he ducked Zoo because it shows how little they know or how much they hate Floyd

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=379241
Cut that out. That whole myth is complete bullship. There are multiple reasons why this fight didn't come off. Just because a fight didn't happen, doesn't mean it was Floyd ducking. :nono

Floyd has wanted this fight for the longest. He was calling out Zoo before he was even at 140 pounds. One big reason the fight didn't get made was because of Floyd's contract with HBO and Zoo's contract with Showtime. The two networks don't have their fighters fight except for big fights, and this wasn't considered one at the time.

I can bring you muliple quotes of Floyd saying he wanted the fight. Can anybody bring me one from Kostya mentioning Floyd? This whole myth is nonsense. Plus lets look at the timeline:

*Kostya* fought Jesse James Leija 01-19-2003
*Floyd *fought N'Dou 11-01-2003 (Floyd's last fight at 135)
*Kostya *fight with Mitchell postponed because of shoulder injury 2-7-2004
*Floyd *fought Demarcus Corley 05-22-2004 (first fight at 140)
*Kostya* fought Sharmba Mitchell 11-06-2004 (after postponement from injury)
*Kostya* loses to Ricky Hatton 06-04-2005 (In mandatory defense. Retires afterward)
*Floyd* fought Henry Bruseles 01-22-2005 (coming off longest layoff of career at the time)

Now tell me, when would this fight have tooken place?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Logic and reason are more on my side in this argument then your side sorry to say.
> 
> Mayweather would have had more advantage in a rematch vs Hoya then Hoya would have. Anyone who knows boxing knows this. Not only that but the 30+mil would be well worth it. Mayweather being scared of the adjustments Hoya would make is not reasonable logic.
> 
> ...


this is what is wrong with boxing fans today who actully think that there is nothing wrong with a champion having an immediate rematch against an unranked challenger who was kod in the original fight

in the last 30 years can you please tell me the last time a champion and a boxing commission(in this case the wbc) granted an immediate rematch to a challenger(never mind an unranked challenger) that was kod in the original title fight where there was absolutely no controversy(castillo/corrales) such as a cut, injury, foul or early stoppage?

seriously, how could you possibly think a hatton/floyd rematch could be warranted by the commission let alone the public?

you really need to stop and think about what you are saying here.

also, do you realize that the first delahoya fight was a sd?

and that you are justifying a hatton rematch over a delahoya rematch where ricky was kod?


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> this is what is wrong with boxing fans today who actully think that there is nothing wrong with a champion having an immediate rematch against an unranked challenger who was kod in the original fight
> 
> in the last 30 years can you please tell me the last time a champion and a boxing commission(in this case the wbc) granted an immediate rematch to a challenger(never mind an unranked challenger) that was kod in the original title fight where there was absolutely no controversy(castillo/corrales) such as a cut, injury, foul or early stoppage?
> 
> ...


Im telling you options Mayweather could have taken if he wanted to duck. Nowhere did I state that I would be happy with these options if they were taken.

Victor Ortiz was the #1 rated WW when Mayweather fought him. Baldomir was the linel champ when Mayweather fought him. There is perspective in everything. I'm sure u don't give a fuck about ranking in those instances.

Hatton rematch could have been made because there was money in it. A change in trainer and a good win at WW would have been all it took.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Im telling you options Mayweather could have taken if he wanted to duck. Nowhere did I state that I would be happy with these options if they were taken.
> 
> Victor Ortiz was the #1 rated WW when Mayweather fought him. Baldomir was the linel champ when Mayweather fought him. There is perspective in everything. I'm sure u don't give a fuck about ranking in those instances.
> 
> Hatton rematch could have been made because there was money in it. A change in trainer and a good win at WW would have been all it took.


foul language?

ortiz was the third ranked 147...behind manny pacquiao

Title Vacant

Manny Pacquiao
Floyd Mayweather Jr.
Victor Ortiz
Andre Berto
Vyacheslav Senchenko
Kell Brook
Mike Jones
Jan Zaveck
Selcuk Aydin
Shane Mosley

im not discussing money in regards to the hatton fight. im talking credibility; where there were more deserving 147s at the time than a just kod 140-pounder ricky hatton

now,

_*in the last 30 years can you please tell me the last time a champion and a boxing commission(in this case the wbc) granted an immediate rematch to a challenger(never mind an unranked challenger) that was kod in the original title fight where there was absolutely no controversy(castillo/corrales) such as a cut, injury, foul or early stoppage?*_


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> foul language?
> 
> ortiz was the third ranked 147...behind manny pacquiao
> 
> ...


The foul language was in a light tone.

Mosley was the #1 WW after he beat Margo. Mayweather beat Mosley to become #1 . I don't think PAC was ever rated the #1 WW. Even though he was considered #2 behind Mayweather by most logical ppl.

Cotto fight was at a catch weight which hurt the ranking. Clottey and Mosley fights were 2 guys coming off losses which hurt his ranking. Hoya fight didn't really do much for his ranking. But u may be right about Ortiz not being #1 . Wasn't really my point though.

What was Mayweathers LW rank when he defeated Castillo or JMW rank when he defeated Hoya? For a guy that ducks everyone he sure does seem to accomplish things that u make excuses for other fights. What was PACs WW rank when he defeated Cotto? What was JMMs WW rank when he defeated PAC? What was Cottos MW rank when he defeated Martinez?

Going by your logic Mayweathers win over Hoya at Jmw is better then any comp at WW due to higher ranking in a higher weight class.

Hattons win over Tzyu was a bigger accomplishment vs a more accomplished fighter then any boxer Clottey Williams Margartio or Cotto defeated during this time even if it wasn't at WW. And I didn't even say immediate rematch. Mayweather could have fought Hoya and then Hatton allowing Hatton a bounce back fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Concrete said:


> The foul language was in a light tone.
> 
> Mosley was the #1 WW after he beat Margo. Mayweather beat Mosley to become #1 . I don't think PAC was ever rated the #1 WW. Even though he was considered #2 behind Mayweather by most logical ppl.
> 
> ...


i dont have a problem with floyd mayweather(even his vacation) until the TBE hat and the maidana glove incident, where they thought that they were bigger than boxing and tried to tell the commission that both floyd and marcos were going to wear the same gloves because they said so. then, having maidana installed as his 154 mandatory, is just garbage. 15-day-old garbage.

i never even had a problem with floyd having nine-ranked marcos as his 147 defense

its just all coming together right now, especially with people degrading and blaming paq who had never turned down a fight, as the current version of floyd just being shi-t for the sport.

seriously, who gives floyd the right to ask the number 1 pfp fighter in the world for same day blood-testing as well as the lion shares of the purse when he went awol for 21 months while paq was making his 147 title defenses

exactly who the fuk is floyd mayweather?

boxing is a whole lot better without him...at least the current version


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------

